# Canon EOS 60D Firmware 1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/canon-eos-60d-firmware-1-1-0/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/canon-eos-60d-firmware-1-1-0/"></a></div>
<p><strong>A Minor Firmware Update

</strong>Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following fixes and improvements.</p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon where the wireless built-in flash settings are reset to defaults when the battery is removed from the camera.</li>
<li>Fixes an intermittent phenomenon where image-rotation information is not recognized correctly when shooting with the camera in the vertical position depending on the timing of the shutter release.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60d#DriversAndSoftware">Download Here</a></strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.hdcamteam.com/"><strong></strong><em>Thanks HDCamTeam</em></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong></strong><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732047-REG/Canon_4460B003_EOS_60D_DSLR_Camera.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Canon EOS 60D $899 at B&H</a></em></p>
```


----------



## Task514 (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess they'll never update the T2i anymore! arrrgg


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it possible to add micro adjustment to the 60D via firmware? It was in the 50D... I just can't see why it wouldn't be in the 60D.


----------



## bvukich (Jul 20, 2011)

I've ran into both of these issues, so this update is very welcome.


----------



## match14 (Jul 21, 2011)

The picture on the CR home page shows a 50D with a 60D badge rather than a 60D


----------



## dstppy (Jul 21, 2011)

match14 said:


> The picture on the CR home page shows a 50D with a 60D badge rather than a 60D



That's hilarious; you're totally right. I didn't even notice.


----------



## widowmaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe they didn't have a stock picture of the 60D. ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jul 26, 2011)

widowmaker said:


> Maybe they didn't have a stock picture of the 60D. ;D



Yep. No 60Ds laying around let alone anything to take a new picture with


----------



## rcoutinho (Aug 28, 2011)

IÂ´ve run thru both problems, but after installing it, the built in flash control and the wireless flash control just stopped working!

Has anyone been on this too?


----------



## jbhill76 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm having trouble downloading this update. I've looked around for about 30 minutes now, but am finding the same link you provided everywhere. Please follow the link you posted. Judging by the link, you'd expect to then have to click the "Drivers and Software" tab, but it only lists an SDK. Was there trouble with the firmware so they pulled the link? Very frustrating...


----------



## eos650 (Oct 31, 2011)

jbhill76 said:


> I'm having trouble downloading this update. I've looked around for about 30 minutes now, but am finding the same link you provided everywhere. Please follow the link you posted. Judging by the link, you'd expect to then have to click the "Drivers and Software" tab, but it only lists an SDK. Was there trouble with the firmware so they pulled the link? Very frustrating...



You might try again or try using a different browser. I'm using the latest Firefox. I saw your message and clicked the "Download Here" link and it took me to a page that had both the firmware and sdk available. I clicked on firmware and it opened showing two versions a windows version and a mac version, so I would say it's still available.


----------

